# case office yes, case officer no



## tigris330 (Apr 14, 2011)

So, 

The email which I requested by sending a blank email, and the one which is updated every two weeks in connection to current processing times, said that a case officer was being assigned after 1 week following the receipt of a SS confirmation (and my lodgement date was also included in the email in the 'visas assigned' section. But when I check the status online, it just says 'application being processed further'. 

I emailed immi through the 'CO not assigned category' to ask about this, (the fact that the visa had not been assigned as stated by the info in the email, and I got an answer saying that since I had been assigned a CO, my email would be sent to the relevant department where my CO would take care of it.

Who is right? Do I have or don't have a CO? Is it normal for online statuses to take time to be updated? Maybe someone out there has had a similar experience to mine.

Any help appreciated.

Denise


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

"Processed further" is a good thing. It's possible you have a CO looking through your documents (I assume you've uploaded your supporting docs when you lodged your application)
When I sent the blank email in March, they say 176 SS applications would be assigned COs within 2 weeks of receiving SS confirmation (form 1100 from respective state that is sponsoring) but I only received an email from my CO after about a month after lodgement (176 SA SS). Perhaps just give it a few more days to hear from them?


----------



## tigris330 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks jewoley. As it turns out, I got an email today from the case officer, though when I checked online the update was 'email sent to you' rather than 'CO assigned.

Thanks for commenting.


----------



## tian (Feb 25, 2011)

Denise,
Congratulation on you CO. Could you please share you timeline? We're still waiting for our CO. 
thank you...


----------



## tigris330 (Apr 14, 2011)

tian said:


> Denise,
> Congratulation on you CO. Could you please share you timeline? We're still waiting for our CO.
> thank you...


Applied for SS sponsorship on the 4th of November 2010, got it on the 20th of April 2011 (6 months, rather than the suggested 3)

21st April 2011 - applied for state sponsored 176 (Myself and my partner - he is the main applicant and he is sponsoring me as de-facto)

27th April 2011 - application being processed further

18th May 2011 - Received an email from my CO (I did not have a 'CO assigned' tab when I checked my applicaton on line) and she requested Medicals (I had already provided police checks of my own accord)

Hope this helps


----------



## Gazza1977 (May 5, 2011)

Hi im doing a 176 ss to sa! My visa application lodged on 6th may I'm still to here from a co! Hopefully it won't be too long! After co appointed how long generally till visa is granted usually?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

Gazza1977 said:


> Hi im doing a 176 ss to sa! My visa application lodged on 6th may I'm still to here from a co! Hopefully it won't be too long! After co appointed how long generally till visa is granted usually?


Sorry to supply information in such a piecewise fashion, I forgot to tell you earlier that the state that is sponsoring you MUST send Form 1100 to DIAC. You processing will start within 2 weeks after DIAC receives this form. It can ONLY be sent by the official state body DIRECTLY to DIAC. So you should try calling DIAC to confirm the form has been received. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## tigris330 (Apr 14, 2011)

Gazza1977 said:


> Hi im doing a 176 ss to sa! My visa application lodged on 6th may I'm still to here from a co! Hopefully it won't be too long! After co appointed how long generally till visa is granted usually?


While immi will tell you the approximate time until CO allocation, no one can say how long the visa will take to be granted - it all depends on how complete your application is, how long it takes you to provide medicals and police checks etc...


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

tigris330 said:


> Applied for SS sponsorship on the 4th of November 2010, got it on the 20th of April 2011 (6 months, rather than the suggested 3)
> 
> 21st April 2011 - applied for state sponsored 176 (Myself and my partner - he is the main applicant and he is sponsoring me as de-facto)
> 
> ...


There is no "CO allocated tab" on the online tracker. Email sent and application processed further would be the indication that you have a CO. All is good. 

I got my SS after 10 months!!! (as opposed to their 4 weeks!) Applied right before their suspension last year but not complaining. Glad to hear back with positive news regardless.


----------



## tigris330 (Apr 14, 2011)

jewoley said:


> There is no "CO allocated tab" on the online tracker. Email sent and application processed further would be the indication that you have a CO. All is good.
> 
> I got my SS after 10 months!!! (as opposed to their 4 weeks!) Applied right before their suspension last year but not complaining. Glad to hear back with positive news regardless.


I applied right on the day when the sponsorship re-opened, and after that it was so frustrating to have to wait for 6 months. At least now things are moving swiftly.

Does anyone know what the next step is after supplying medical checks? Does the document checking happen before or after these are requested?


----------



## tian (Feb 25, 2011)

tigris330 said:


> Applied for SS sponsorship on the 4th of November 2010, got it on the 20th of April 2011 (6 months, rather than the suggested 3)
> 
> 21st April 2011 - applied for state sponsored 176 (Myself and my partner - he is the main applicant and he is sponsoring me as de-facto)
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your timeline. Wow....that was quick. My husband is the main applicant. We logged our visa 176 SS on March 25, 2011, but still no CO yet. 
Good luck on your visa.


----------



## tigris330 (Apr 14, 2011)

tian said:


> Thank you for sharing your timeline. Wow....that was quick. My husband is the main applicant. We logged our visa 176 SS on March 25, 2011, but still no CO yet.
> Good luck on your visa.


Actually, according to the email I get from immi about processing time, your application must have a CO:

"Priority 2 State Migration Plan:
*Priority 2 applications are currently being allocated within a week of DIAC receiving confirmation of a valid nomination from the relevant State/ Territory Government. As a result applicants are encouraged, where possible, to provide decision ready Priority 2 applications to facilitate more efficient processing and finalisation of these applications.

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) subclass 176 
VE 176 (e-lodged): 27 April 2011
VE 176 (paper): 8 April 2011"





However, they also say this:

"If your application date has recently come into our current processing date
range you should allow at least 6 weeks to enable a case officer to
complete the initial assessment. Please refrain from sending requests for
an update on the status of your application within this 6 week period."

Which means that the CO only contacts you at the end of the initial assessment to ask for further info or checks.

After those 6 weeks have passed, use the inquiry form provided in your initial email, and choose the option 'CO not assigned yet'. If your CO has been assigned, you will receive this answer: 

"As your application has been allocated to a case officer your enquiry has been referred to the area processing your visa application for your case officer's attention. You will receive a response shortly."


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

nothing now tigris, all you can do is wait, if you are getting impatient, get your medicals and pcc done. I am sure the CO will ask for them sooner or later. Since you know you have a CO, it is worth getting them done now


----------



## tigris330 (Apr 14, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> nothing now tigris, all you can do is wait, if you are getting impatient, get your medicals and pcc done. I am sure the CO will ask for them sooner or later. Since you know you have a CO, it is worth getting them done now


I submitted the pcc with the rest of the docs at the beginning. When CO was assigned, she requested medicals, which we'll be doing next Tuesday.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

We both were so nervous when we went for our medicals, even when we were perfectly fit, nothing wrong with us except for a few extra kilos, still that fear was there, what if the doc finds something that we do not know about


----------



## tian (Feb 25, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> nothing now tigris, all you can do is wait, if you are getting impatient, get your medicals and pcc done. I am sure the CO will ask for them sooner or later. Since you know you have a CO, it is worth getting them done now


I think so too. I will wait until the CO send me email to do the medical.


----------

